# [SOLVED] Accidentally deleted Sony CDRWDVD crx310s driver



## ms.julisa (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello,

I was deleting some files on my computer, and I think I must have deleted my CDRW/DVD crx310s driver. I am trying to reinstall the OS, but my computer will not read the CD, an exclamation mark shows up by the Sony CDRWDVD crx310s under DVD/CD-ROM drives, and there is no longer an icon in the 'computer' screen showing that I even have a CD-ROM. Here is the information for my computer:

Manufacturer: Dell
Model: Dimension DM061
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz
System type: 32-bit Operating System 

Any help would be most welcome. :smile:

Thank you,
Julisa


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Accidentally deleted Sony CDRWDVD crx310s driver*

Uninstall the drive from Device Manager and restart Windows.

After Windows restarts the drive will be reinstalled.

If still having problem remove the filters. (steps in article below)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461

When trying to reinstall Windows have you changed the boot order to cd-rom first?

You will need to do this in order to reinstall.


----------



## ms.julisa (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Accidentally deleted Sony CDRWDVD crx310s driver*

Thank you! Had to go to the website, and now my computer knows it has a CD-ROM! Have a great day!

Sincerely,
Julisa


----------

